# dust extraction



## Samfire (15 Jun 2013)

Hi I have just spent a shed load of cash on my first scroll saw, and I am wondering what are the cheapest options when it comes to dust extraction for it and a disc sander. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## nadnerb (15 Jun 2013)

Hi samfire 
A lot of people use an old vacuum cleaner for dust extraction you could try gumtree or jumbletown and you might get one free
Regards
Brendan


----------



## martinka (16 Jun 2013)

There was a recommendation for a Henry/Hetty vacuum because they are very quiet. I had chance to hear one recently and I can vouch for them being quiet. Second hand ones seem to be hard to come by, unfortunately, and seem to hold their price well. I'm using an old Vax and it's like a turbine in my ears.


----------



## Samfire (16 Jun 2013)

Hi Thank you both for your suggestions, do I need to put any collection system between the source of the dust and the vac or does it all just go straight into the bag?
Regards
George


----------



## martinka (16 Jun 2013)

Mine goes straight into the bag, and I even reuse the bag, unless I have been using the lathe and drill and it is full of metal swarf too.

The dust collection connectors seem to be always below the table, but in my opinion, the dust you want to be collecting is from the top as a lot of it is smaller stuff that floats. It's probably a good idea to wear mask too, but I wonder how many suggest that but don't actually do it? I know that when i don't wear a mask, I wake with a sore throat next morning.


----------



## Samfire (16 Jun 2013)

Thanks Martin, one last question on the subject. Do I have to move the hose from sander to saw each time i use them or is it possible to buy a hose splitter?


----------



## ChrisR (16 Jun 2013)

If you are going down the vacuum cleaner route (ie with a brush motor), ensure that brushes are readily available at reasonable cost. You will need them, assuming that you are going to get involved in serious scroll saw work.

The reason being brush motors are not intended for long continuous running periods, as will be the case when scroll sawing a intricate pattern.
The solution, a dust extraction unit with an induction motor. Purchase cost will be higher than a vacuum cleaner, but life span, almost indefinite, greater collection volume, lower running noise, running cost lower, as the motor has no parts to wear out, other than the rotor bearings which assuming good quality bearings, will be a working lifetime plus.


Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## mac1012 (16 Jun 2013)

I use this record one which cost 180 plus 30 pound for power tool hose and connector and five bags

you can get base model for 130 which is same spec as this and I been struggling to see what difference is between the two , I was fortunate to be given this by a friend. 45 litre capacity really powerfull suction and is good for connecting to other machinery such as router , bandsaw etc . I have 4 of the yellow flexi cones that I have fitted to each of my machines and are a really snug fit when you trim to size , noise level is just a bit more than a vacuum cleaner I would definatley recommend , be carefull with some makes of extractors as spare bags can be about 25 pound for five whereas the record are about 5.99 for five 

BTW what scroll saw have you just brought ?? if hegner you can just redirect the top hose to small connector that sucks dust into dust extractor hose instead of blowing it away. 

mark


----------



## Samfire (16 Jun 2013)

Thanks Chris and Mac, I think I have got the gist now. Regarding the saw, I was going to get one from record power for about 130 quid, but my wife insisted I got an Excalibur. It is being delivered tomorrow and hope it is equal to my expectations.


----------



## mac1012 (16 Jun 2013)

that's great hope you have fun with it tomorrow , make sure you get it on something solid and a mat underneath and bolt it down for best way to reduce any vibration, but its a solid heavy piece of kit by the looks of it so you should be ok 

mark


----------



## martinka (17 Jun 2013)

After reading this about dust, I think I have been put off woodwork for life.

Martin.


----------



## russfred (1 Jul 2013)

Hi,

Lidl have this wet n dry vacuum cleaner on offer,even has a power takeoff, do you think it would be any good?

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/SID-64A43 ... il&id=3612

£59.99 with 3 year warranty

Russfred


----------



## ChrisR (1 Jul 2013)

russfred":32ed649s said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lidl have this wet n dry vacuum cleaner on offer,even has a power takeoff, do you think it would be any good?
> 
> ...


Russfred.

You beat me to it.
Looks good value, as most of Lidl kit is.
Also most of Lidl motor driven kit comes with a set of spare carbon motor brushes, plus you can’t go far wrong, with a three year warranty. If you get three years service for £59.00, then have to scrap it, you have done very well. (hammer) 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (1 Jul 2013)

martinka":3gy2xpr0 said:


> After reading this about dust, I think I have been put off woodwork for life.
> 
> Martin.


That's a pretty scary read but then you go on to realise that the messenger is a commercial operation selling externally vented DX!! It's like all things in life....if the messenger is the primary beneficiary of you parting with cash to solve the problem they cite......you have to wonder if its all just a tad exaggerated!!


----------



## martinka (2 Jul 2013)

Random Orbital Bob":13mv61jx said:


> That's a pretty scary read but then you go on to realise that the messenger is a commercial operation selling externally vented DX!! It's like all things in life....if the messenger is the primary beneficiary of you parting with cash to solve the problem they cite......you have to wonder if its all just a tad exaggerated!!


True, although he did seem to have a bad time with the dust early on, but you do have to wonder.

I think I'll get one of those vac's from Lidl to try. They never complain if you take anything back,especially if you take it back when they are busy. The power take off is especially useful as it will switch on and off with the scroll saw.

Martin.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (2 Jul 2013)

I have the Karcher version of those vacs because Tesco were knocking them out at bargain prices a while back. I can really recommend them for mobile hand tool/sanding station/router table use. Really flexible and take the lions share of the dust at source.

One thing I will say about that "we're all doomed" article....I will wear my P1 filter mask more frequently in addition to the DX from now on, particularly when processing any man made boards with resins in ie ply/mdf etc. I've always been pretty careful but I will take more precautions beyond just the DX in the future.

I've been in the workshop pretty constantly for the last 3 weeks and I have noticed myself coughing more than normal (frog in throat, smokers cough type coughing) so that.....kind of makes you think!


----------



## ChrisR (2 Jul 2013)

If you compare the cost of this complete Lidl wet/dry vacuum cleaner system at £59.99, with three year warranty against the price I was quoted approx three years ago for a pair of replacement carbon motor brushes for a (Record) vacuum at £35.00 plus £5.99 p&p, at just £10.00 difference, the Lidl machine has to be good value for money.

Did I purchase the pair of (Record) carbon brushes, not on your life. 
I am a tight old git. :wink: 


Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## martinka (2 Jul 2013)

I wish I had waited until I got the vac on Thursday before cutting this 1220x2440x18 sheet of ply with the circular saw. The whole garage is covered in dust and my chest feels like it did 30 years ago when I smoked 50 a day, and that was wearing a dust mask. I'll need to spend tomorrow morning cleaning up and coughing before I do anything else.

Martin.


----------

